# Coyote Hunting Essentials - Newb



## oakleyman (Oct 4, 2010)

Ready to get in on the Coyote hunt. New to Coyotes, not new to hunting. 

Wondering what some of the essentials people would suggest. Here is what I have so far:

223 with Nikon 4.5-14
DWR Certificate of Completion
GPS
Calls (hand calls and electronic...go and poke fun; I'm a newb)
PRIMOS Whobblin' Whabbit
Hunting backpack with survival and other essentials

I haven't taped my barrel but plan to do so before heading out.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Check your POA after taping your barrel. Take your camera and good luck.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here are some notes from a pro staffer's seminar from two years ago, I learned a lot from it. viewtopic.php?f=57&t=31983&p=337722#p337722


----------



## oakleyman (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the link. A lot of details I hadn't read on or considered. I totally buy in to the idea that movement is more important than the camo. I'd love to have unlimited funds and buy all seasons worth of camo but if I can't stay still, you'll see me up there in a bed sheet with black marker on it as my snow camo.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You can get a lot of questions answered at Predatormasters.com also.


----------

